# Adorama 5D Mark III Pre Order Shipping & Order Status



## ssimmonsphoto (Mar 20, 2012)

Although I highly doubt that I'll be in the first wave to get theirs, I figured that it'd be nice for those of us who did preorder through Adorama to see when they start shipping and showing up. So, anyone have a status other than pending?


----------



## fugu82 (Mar 20, 2012)

The silence is deafening..........


----------



## Macadameane (Mar 20, 2012)

My F5 finger is starting to hurt.


----------



## gametavern (Mar 20, 2012)

I had preordered the second the page went live. Just cancelled because I found it locally. Tough luck Adorama.


----------



## rumormiller (Mar 20, 2012)

My order on Adorama appears to be "pending" which I think is different from previously when it was "backordered." I ordered on Mar 5. Still no charge on card.


----------



## Macadameane (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine has been pending for a very long time. Since close to the time I ordered. I'd say I ordered around the first 5 minutes.


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine still says pending as well. I ordered 3/2 at 7:36AM EST.


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 20, 2012)

Pending... but I just got it a couple of hours ago with the special bundle deal that they just posted today. Here's something to consider: would you be willing to give up your place in line, cancel your order and re-buy the great bundle? It's quite a deal. The super fast 32gb sd card is worth over $100 and the Canon backpack is a nice one. I actually like Knoll Light Factory as well.


----------



## mama2em (Mar 20, 2012)

I THOUGHT I was an early order, having ordered at 7:40 am Pacific time on March 2. But now I am starting to worry that I may not be among the first shipment. Sigh--I wonder if I should bite the bullet and call my local store, though then I need to pay the local tax, which adds over $300 to the cost...


----------



## Invertalon (Mar 20, 2012)

Pending... I wish I originally just did it with Amazon though, as my Amazon card gives me triple points and 3.99 overnight shipping with Prime. Would of saved me close to $180... I am thinking about still canceling, though. I got time!


----------



## unclemat (Mar 20, 2012)

Still "Pending". Confirmation email received 00:47 Eastern on March 2nd.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm kinda hoping that they will not process mine before my cc billing cutoff of 3/22. That would give me almost 30 days more to pay.


----------



## picture-this (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine has said the following since I placed the order:
Phase #1: Pending March 02, 2012 / SubTotal: $3,499.00 / Tax: $0.00 / Shipping $0.00 / Total: $3,499.00 
Canon EOS-5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera Body, 22.3 Megapixels - USA Warranty
(ICA5DM3)
Status: Pending 

On March 3rd, and again on March 16th, I received email notices from Adorama stating my order was still "Backordered" 

I'm with the rest of you playing the waiting game


----------



## ssimmonsphoto (Mar 21, 2012)

Invertalon said:


> Pending... I wish I originally just did it with Amazon though, as my Amazon card gives me triple points and 3.99 overnight shipping with Prime. Would of saved me close to $180... I am thinking about still canceling, though. I got time!


I did it through Adorama since I got 2% cash back through ebates, which saved me about $70. Got the cash back immediately even though my credit card hasn't been charged.

And to the PP that posted about the package, I have no need for the backpack nor the bundled software, so I'll save my money (and keep my spot in line).


----------



## solidwasteengineer (Mar 21, 2012)

I placed order about 10:45 pm PST on 3/1. Still showing phase 1 pending.


----------



## picture-this (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyone get a chance to call adorama today to see what their update is on shipping?


----------



## 1sicknickel (Mar 21, 2012)

Ordered mine Thu, Mar 1, 2012 at 10:47 PM still pending and received an email on the 15th saying that my order was still on back order. I hope I get a confirmation tomorrow that it has shipped because I need my camera in time for a shoot.


----------



## yuxinhong (Mar 21, 2012)

I ordered my BUNDLE
Canon EOS-5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera/ Lens Kit with Canon EF 24-105L IS Lens- Includes FREE; SanDisk 32GB ExtremePRO SDHC Memory Card, Canon Deluxe Photo Backpack 200EG - Red Giant Adorama Production Bundle for PC/Mac a $599.00 Retail Value

on Order date: March 20, 2012

I called in this morning about 5 min ago to check when it will be shipped, they told me they will ship out TODAY.
i should have my camera next week


----------



## mjcmbk (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow! You ordered on 3/20 and will be part of the firt shipment. Great news. 

Also, I assumed that people who preordered BEFORE the bundle would get the bundle. Now that I think about it, I can see how that could be a wrong assumption.


----------



## frisk (Mar 21, 2012)

Has anyone with a "body only" preorder managed to get any info from Adorama on when their order will ship?

I was a bit late in placing my order, (03:39 EST on the 2nd), so I know there are hundreds ahead of me - perhaps no chance of being in the first shipment, but at least I hope to get my order shipped "soon".... however, the lack of information is getting irritating - ah, well...at least I am not the only one waiting.

If anyone manages to get some information from Adorama on when their order will ship, it would be really, really nice to know in what range the order number is...


----------



## patentesq (Mar 21, 2012)

My order status changed from "pending" to "packed"! Woohoo!


----------



## darktiger (Mar 21, 2012)

And I cancelled my Adorama order around 11am. What time did you order yours?


----------



## patentesq (Mar 21, 2012)

About 5 days after the announcement.


----------



## unclemat (Mar 21, 2012)

What? I ordered around 0:50 am on March 2 EST. 

Did you order kit or body?


----------



## patentesq (Mar 21, 2012)

Body only.


----------



## unclemat (Mar 21, 2012)

So much first come, first serve... Congrats, though.


----------



## patentesq (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks. Which shipping method did you choose?


----------



## CNfuzzy (Mar 21, 2012)

Order confirmation email received on 11:25 PM CT - 3/1 - Body only.

Credit card was charged today.

Order status is:

**********

Phase #1: Packed March 21, 2012 / SubTotal: $3,499.00 / Tax: $0.00 / Shipping $45.00 / Total: $3,544.00 
Canon EOS-5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera Body, 22.3 Megapixels - USA Warranty
(ICA5DM3)

Status: Packed 
**********

Since I have (UPS 2 Business Days Air) - I should have it by Friday


----------



## Macadameane (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know if their order numbers are incremental, but mine ends in 649XX

I got a confirmation email at 11:25pm CST (very early) for a body only. I hope to see a "packed" status change in the next few hours. I didn't order fast shipping though. They are probably packing the overnight ones first to try and get them out on time.


----------



## unclemat (Mar 21, 2012)

patentesq said:


> Thanks. Which shipping method did you choose?



Free Shipping. It's one day from Adorama to me. Never thought chooisng Free Shipping would push me down the queue...


----------



## unclemat (Mar 21, 2012)

Adorama just authorized my card (for $3449, strange, maybe they did $50 orginally?). Order is showing Pending but I guess it's coming!


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, they also just charged mine for $50 less - must be the balance + original hold.

I'm a 12:41am EST 3/2 Body-only order.


----------



## Seamus (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats guys, a little patience paid off. I'm still waiting on B and H, but I expect I'll hear something soon.


----------



## Policar (Mar 21, 2012)

*Something's up....*

I ordered less than a minute after the camera went up for pre-order. Had the first confirmation email of anyone I know of based on what's been posted online.

Card has not been charged. Status remains "pending." Really unhappy.


----------



## frisk (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Something's up....*



Policar said:


> I ordered less than a minute after the camera went up for pre-order. Had the first confirmation email of anyone I know of based on what's been posted online.
> 
> Card has not been charged. Status remains "pending." Really unhappy.



Yes, that sounds a bit odd. Have you tried calling them and asking what is going on?

Maybe (just speculating here) they got a very large number of cameras - enough to fill all the preorders placed in the first few days - and are processing the orders in batches according to shipping methods, not in strict order# ... meaning the people with the slowest shipping get processed first ...


----------



## Policar (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Something's up....*



frisk said:


> Policar said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered less than a minute after the camera went up for pre-order. Had the first confirmation email of anyone I know of based on what's been posted online.
> ...



That's possible. I ordered with the slowest shipping (free) but it's one day to me. Maybe it's by geographical location.


----------



## slerman (Mar 21, 2012)

Shipping today. Body only. Ordered March 2nd around 9am.


----------



## frisk (Mar 21, 2012)

YAY!

My order status just flipped from "Pending" to "Packed" and my Paypal balance just dropped by $3586.15 

The details: UPS worldwide express shipping - order placed at 03:30 EST on the 2nd.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Mar 21, 2012)

I just canceled my pre-order with Amazon. I went back to the store I purchased my first 5D3 from and picked up a second unit with the kit lens. Horn Photo of Fresno has them just sitting on the shelf.


----------



## rumormiller (Mar 21, 2012)

Ordered on 3/5. Adorama rep said the camera will ship today (body only).


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 21, 2012)

My order with Adorama has been marked as packed as well and my credit card has been charged. I ordered kit on 3/2 at 7:36AM EST.


----------



## tbh (Mar 21, 2012)

Pre-ordered body on the 3rd from Adorama and the status just changed to "packed".


----------



## Taemobig (Mar 21, 2012)

I got a call from American Express today about fraudulent charges in New York for $3499....had to tell them it was me buying my 5d mkIII. Then I called Adorama to make sure the transaction went through. I did one day shipping and it should arrive at my doorstep tomorrow. 

I pre-ordered a few minutes after the pre-order page came online btw.


----------



## tbh (Mar 21, 2012)

About 10 minutes after the packed status showed up I received a shipping notice with tracking number. done!


----------



## fugu82 (Mar 21, 2012)

Adorama order will ship today or tomorrow. Not ordered till the afternoon on March 2nd, so the first batch will be pretty generous, it seems. Status still says pending, but found out when they tried to charge my card. CS was VERY nice.


----------



## unclemat (Mar 21, 2012)

Got tracking number. Yay.


----------



## CNfuzzy (Mar 21, 2012)

Got my order confirmation email on 3/1 at 11:25 PM CT... got my "Shipping Notification" email today at 3:04 PM CT.


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 21, 2012)

Checked my email and I have a tracking number as well. Weeeee.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 21, 2012)

I just checked my PayPal and the charge has been made. Does this mean it's shipping?!!!


----------



## HighDefJunkies (Mar 21, 2012)

WOW! Thank you Adorama. Order has been packed, received tracking # and I will have it tomorrow!!!!!!! (Ordered on 3/1)


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 21, 2012)

Tracking Number as well. 

12:41 am EST 3/2 Pre-Order Body Only

4:08 pm EST 3/21 Tracking Notification.

Less than 20 days from announce to ship.


----------



## mjcmbk (Mar 21, 2012)

I just check in the B&H thread and they are not too happy. So far, it looks like Adorama is in the lead!


----------



## aZhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Just checked Adorama and there doesn't appear to be a "pre-order" on the kit. It's IN STOCK~!

http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM3K.html


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 21, 2012)

Body Only also in-stock

http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM3.html

Wow.

edit - read fine print.. available for pre-order.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Arkarch said:


> Body Only also in-stock
> 
> http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM3.html
> 
> Wow.



Are you sure that's in stock?

It shows "New item available for pre-order. You may place this on order now and it will be shipped on a first come first serve basis. We do not charge your card until we actually ship the item to you."


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 21, 2012)

aZhu said:


> Arkarch said:
> 
> 
> > Body Only also in-stock
> ...



Ah, missed the fine print.


----------



## nvsravank (Mar 21, 2012)

I called - Only Kit in stock. unfortunately they charge tax to NJ.
Didnt know that!


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 21, 2012)

I ordered it yesterday with the combo deal they have. My order is now listed as PACKED!


----------



## kirispupis (Mar 21, 2012)

I missed out on the combo deal which is a bummer but I placed an order and they verified that it will ship either today or at latest tomorrow. I canceled my order with B&H. For the record both Adorama and B&H were very friendly and helpful over the phone - but the spoils go to those who can supply the camera.

B&H did mention that they believed it would ship on Monday, but I have a view house to photograph this weekend and would like to have the 5D3 handy for it.

BTW. Thank you for reporting this as thanks to the info here I should have my camera this weekend.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 21, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> I ordered it yesterday with the combo deal they have. My order is now listed as PACKED!



SAME HERE~!!!!! 

Guess they must have a lot of kits on hand. Either way, I'm really really excited!!

Edit:

I just received my tracking number from Adorama. Ordered the kit yesterday and it's shipping either today or tomorrow. Can't be any happier! Really glad I cancelled my BH pre-order and went for the kit bundle. THANK YOU ADORAMA!


----------



## picture-this (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey, I got the good news by email from Adorama!!

Email says...
Wednesday, March 21, 2012 4:03 PM
Shipping Notification
Thanks for your order!Your order has been packed and has been assigned a tracking number(s). It will ship by the end of today. Please find all shipping details below.

Adorama account info says...

Phase #1: Packed March 21, 2012 / SubTotal: $3,499.00 / Tax: $0.00 / Shipping $0.00 / Total: $3,499.00 
Canon EOS-5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera Body, 22.3 Megapixels - USA Warranty
(ICA5DM3) 1 
Status: Packed


----------



## kirispupis (Mar 21, 2012)

Unfortunately I just received the following e-mail after I had canceled my order at B&H because a customer service rep at Adorama told me my kit will ship at latest tomorrow:

We received report that our warehouse encountered an error in regards to the numbers of item that we received from Canon. Apparently, the order was not able to get any allocation and may not be able to ship until we receive another shipment from the manufacturer.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause.

Now, thanks to Adorama, it looks like I will not have the camera for an upcoming vacation.


----------



## Live Refocused (Mar 22, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> Unfortunately I just received the following e-mail after I had canceled my order at B&H because a customer service rep at Adorama told me my kit will ship at latest tomorrow:
> 
> We received report that our warehouse encountered an error in regards to the numbers of item that we received from Canon. Apparently, the order was not able to get any allocation and may not be able to ship until we receive another shipment from the manufacturer.
> 
> ...



Hmpf. I ordered the kit from there today because I lost faith in B&H (though I haven't canceled B&H yet). Ordered it late, around 5PM ET. I've asked my sales guy (via e-mail), Ari, to confirm the message that you got. If this is true, well, sigh...


----------



## kirispupis (Mar 22, 2012)

It looks like it is some issue with their system. They even charged my credit card (and failed to automatically refund when they ran out of stock). I found the camera at uniquephoto, though, and spoke to a representative who was able to take a physical box and put it aside for me to ship out tomorrow. 

Normally I have had good experiences with Adorama, but this is not one of them.


----------



## fugu82 (Mar 22, 2012)

Um. This has me concerned. CS told me that it would ship today or tomorrow, my status then went from "Pending" to "Processing", but now it's back to "Pending".


----------



## 1sicknickel (Mar 22, 2012)

This also has me concerned because I had the same exact thing happen but if all else fails I will cancel my order and buy the kit from Beach Camera and sell the lens. 


fugu82 said:


> Um. This has me concerned. CS told me that it would ship today or tomorrow, my status then went from "Pending" to "Processing", but now it's back to "Pending".


----------



## snowweasel (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a tracking number, and I just ordered the kit/bundle yesterday afternoon! Looks like I may have gotten lucky, but personally, I couldn't be happier with Adorama right now!

I'm still kind of wondering if their bundle deal was accidental, somehow, since the mk iii seems to be selling well and it was up for such a short time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered body only from Adorama, it was later in the Day. Mine still says pending. i'm kinda hoping they delay another day and I get a additional day to pay off my credit card, since 3/22 is the cutoff.

OOPS, I checked my CC and Adorama ran a charge this afternoon, so it will likely be shipped tomorrow. Too bad, one day more and I'd have another month to pay.


----------



## Macadameane (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered early on, and despite getting free shipping, I will be seeing it on Monday according to tracking.


----------



## frisk (Mar 22, 2012)

It looks like Adorama got enough kits to fill all the kit preorders, and still have kits left over, as they seem to be in stock at this moment.

As for the "body only", it seems that they got enough to fill all the preorders placed for the first few days after the announcement - It seems everyone who ordered early has had their cards or Paypal accounts charged, and their orders have gone from Pending to Packed to Shipped, but those who ordered later are still waiting.

So, just wondering - when was the last "body only" order placed that did get filled yesterday? On March 3rd, 4th? 9th?


----------



## ssimmonsphoto (Mar 22, 2012)

1sicknickel said:


> This also has me concerned because I had the same exact thing happen but if all else fails I will cancel my order and buy the kit from Beach Camera and sell the lens.
> 
> 
> fugu82 said:
> ...


I'm in the same boat. But they've charged my credit card (shows as pending transaction on 3/21) so I'm still holding out hope it ships today. I got the free shipping, but still expect to see it next week.


----------



## gravediggingaditch (Mar 22, 2012)

Ordered march 2nd @ 12:45 am. EST.
It's "shipped" and Apparently on its way. 

BODY ONLY


----------



## Live Refocused (Mar 22, 2012)

ssimmonsphoto said:


> 1sicknickel said:
> 
> 
> > This also has me concerned because I had the same exact thing happen but if all else fails I will cancel my order and buy the kit from Beach Camera and sell the lens.
> ...



I ordered the kit at 5PM ET yesterday. Based on the reported "warehouse error," I called Adorama at 9:35AM ET today to see if I could get confirmation of the error. The CSR didn't know anything about it, but she did assure me that my specific order was picked, would go out today, and I would receive tracking information later. She sounded confident; I told her I appreciated her confidence and that I would join her in that as soon as I had a tracking number.

Until I receive that, I'm not going to cancel B&H - better to have to return one than get neither.

She was very pleasant. Given the week they may be having, that's to be commended.


----------



## mirrorrim (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I ordered March 2nd around 11am EST for body only and no shipping confirmation..not even packing. Still says pending and I have a charge on my credit card from Mar 21.


----------



## ssimmonsphoto (Mar 22, 2012)

mirrorrim said:


> Well I ordered March 2nd around 11am EST for body only and no shipping confirmation..not even packing. Still says pending and I have a charge on my credit card from Mar 21.


Same here on the no shipping confirmation and packing. Still have the pending charge on my credit card. Like some of us, your order probably switched from pending to processing and pending at some point yesterday and you didn't catch it. I'm just a notorious page refresher and happened to see the change, which lasted less than an hour.


----------



## kirispupis (Mar 22, 2012)

I just called Adorama to make sure the order was canceled. She canceled the order but stated that they do have stock and it would otherwise ship. I'm not sure whom to believe as one representative says there is an error in the system and they do not have enough stock and another says they do have stock. To be safe I just canceled my order as uniquephoto has confirmed that my camera will ship shortly and I should have it tomorrow.

From this experience and others', it sounds like Adorama is still the best bet for preordering something. A friend of mine placed orders at both B&H and Adorama and should have his camera from Adorama today. The one time I previously preordered from Adorama I also received it earlier than B&H did.

However for orders of things that have already been released but are in hot demand, I will not order from Adorama again as I have no confidence that they will actually have the item. B&H seems much better in this area. I bought the TS-E 24 II and TS-E 17 from them shortly after they were released when B&H had them available on their site for all of 20 minutes. However, for something like the 5D3 kit where B&H already has too many preorders I will order from a smaller out of state store.


----------



## frisk (Mar 22, 2012)

My guess is that their "warehouse error" meant that somebody screwed up when they first counted the number of "body only" packages they got, and they started processing more orders than they should have. Then, when the mistake was discovered they had to roll back some of the orders that were being processed.

Anyhow, it looks like everyone who ordered from Adorama reasonably early got their "body-only" orders filled, and the boxes should be on their way right now (according to my UPS tracking info, my box has gone through departure scan in Philadelphia and is probably on its way to Germany, where it will change to a plane going to Iceland where I should receive it tomorrow). Yay!


----------



## fugu82 (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats to all who have gotten or will soon get their 5DMIII's! Mine will be here Monday. Will spend the next few days rereading the manual, and trying to decide on some presets. Good times.


----------



## ssimmonsphoto (Mar 22, 2012)

Within the last 30 minutes my order, which was placed on the 4th, has switched back to processing (after the pending, processing, pending switcharo yesterday afternoon). My credit card still has the charge as pending, but fingers crossed that hits today and my order ships. Funny thing is, I currently have the mk2 on loan from CPS, so I could potentially have both in hand to try out at once (I own the 7D and the 50D). Yipee!


----------



## Taemobig (Mar 22, 2012)

My 5d mkIII pre-order from Adorama just arrived at my house 30 minutes ago. I got my sister to sign for it. Too bad I won't get out of work for another 6 hours....


----------



## ssimmonsphoto (Mar 22, 2012)

Taemobig said:


> My 5d mkIII pre-order from Adorama just arrived at my house 30 minutes ago. I got my sister to sign for it. Too bad I won't get out of work for another 6 hours....


Do you have a battery charged for it already? If not, you could miss out on the unboxing and get your sister to put it on the charger if you trust her enough. Good luck with the wait! 8)


----------



## mirrorrim (Mar 22, 2012)

ssimmonsphoto said:


> mirrorrim said:
> 
> 
> > Well I ordered March 2nd around 11am EST for body only and no shipping confirmation..not even packing. Still says pending and I have a charge on my credit card from Mar 21.
> ...



Got an email about an hour ago that my camera has shipped! Woohoo! Although I chose free shipping so I still have a few days to wait  I also have no lens for the camera, sooo I guess I shouldnt be too impatient since I wont be able to use it right away. ;D


----------



## Taemobig (Mar 22, 2012)

ssimmonsphoto said:


> Taemobig said:
> 
> 
> > My 5d mkIII pre-order from Adorama just arrived at my house 30 minutes ago. I got my sister to sign for it. Too bad I won't get out of work for another 6 hours....
> ...



Thanks! And yes, I got a battery charged and ready to go. It was my extra battery for my 5d MkII, I kept it after I sold the camera. And as much as I love my family, they better not open the package, I don't wanna miss out on the unboxing!


----------



## ssimmonsphoto (Mar 22, 2012)

YAHOO! I was afraid that with my 2 day delay in the preorder that I'd never see the camera before June. But Adorama just sent me notification that it has shipped. YAHOO! Between a wedding I have in 3 weeks and my baby due to be born in 6 weeks, I am one VERY happy pregnant lady to have my new toys in my hands so soon. Now to place my order for the grip, extra battery, and other fun accessories. ;D


----------



## prayharder (Mar 22, 2012)

I have an order of a body only, that was placed on the 15th. It has switched to pending, does that mean I should expect it to go out today? What does the order go to after pending and how long does it take?


----------



## ssimmonsphoto (Mar 22, 2012)

prayharder said:


> I have an order of a body only, that was placed on the 15th. It has switched to pending, does that mean I should expect it to go out today? What does the order go to after pending and how long does it take?


Mine went from pending, email received with tracking number, and then to packing.


----------



## prayharder (Mar 22, 2012)

ssimmonsphoto said:


> prayharder said:
> 
> 
> > I have an order of a body only, that was placed on the 15th. It has switched to pending, does that mean I should expect it to go out today? What does the order go to after pending and how long does it take?
> ...



Do you know when it went to pending? How much time there was between pending and the email?


----------



## ssimmonsphoto (Mar 22, 2012)

It was a couple hours between pending and the email. Another sign you can check is if the charge has hit your credit card yet (although I think mine is still listed as a pending charge).


----------



## rumormiller (Mar 22, 2012)

The order I placed on 3/5 has shipped, in case people are keeping track of where they are in line.


----------



## unclemat (Mar 23, 2012)

Received my 5D III from Adorama today. Fubared. Likely due to subpar packing job.

More info here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,4684.0.html


----------



## rumormiller (Mar 23, 2012)

yikes. mine is coming tomorrow. hopefully it is packed well.


----------



## ssimmonsphoto (Mar 23, 2012)

Does anyone whose order shipped yesterday actually have tracking data from UPS yet? This is all I get for my number:


> A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated.


----------



## mirrorrim (Mar 23, 2012)

UPS says I will get my camera today! Considering I picked free shipping, and it only shipped out yesterday, I'm a happy camper  I thought it would be at least a week since I'm on the far north end of the east coast. Hopefully it was packed well...but I still have a $50 pending charge on my credit card..wonder what that is about?

ssimonsphoto: I had that message for a few hours, then it updated when it passed through New York.


----------



## ssimmonsphoto (Mar 23, 2012)

mirrorrim said:


> UPS says I will get my camera today! Considering I picked free shipping, and it only shipped out yesterday, I'm a happy camper  I thought it would be at least a week since I'm on the far north end of the east coast. Hopefully it was packed well...but I still have a $50 pending charge on my credit card..wonder what that is about?
> 
> ssimonsphoto: I had that message for a few hours, then it updated when it passed through New York.


North end of the east coast.... nearby me then! I also selected free shipping, but one of my tracking apps is estimating that it won't be here until Monday. I'm still stoked that it will be here well before my first wedding of the year. I was afraid I'd be waiting until June since it took me 2 days to get clearance from the "control tower" to order it. 8)


----------



## mirrorrim (Mar 23, 2012)

Just got mine in the mail! It came from New Jersey, so that must be why it got here so fast. It was surrounded in air-bags. However, the receipt shows an unexplained $50 charge...


----------



## ssimmonsphoto (Mar 24, 2012)

Mine is due to arrive on Monday. It is going to be a LONG day at work! And I'm praying that UPS won't come until later in the day so I can make it home from work in time to sign for it. They typically come after I get home but Monday would be the one day they are ahead of schedule. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2012)

ssimmonsphoto said:


> Mine is due to arrive on Monday. It is going to be a LONG day at work! And I'm praying that UPS won't come until later in the day so I can make it home from work in time to sign for it. They typically come after I get home but Monday would be the one day they are ahead of schedule. My fingers are crossed!


 
I'm on the West coast and ordered 3 day shipping, so mine will arrive Tuesday evening. 

No wonder they get damaged. I thought 3 Day shipping would come by air, but it sounds like it will be dumped off a dozen UPS trucks on the way. 

UPS says:


Rockford, IL, United States 03/24/2012 3:38 P.M. Arrival Scan Addison, IL, United States 03/24/2012 2:00 P.M. Departure Scan 03/24/2012 12:16 A.M. Arrival Scan Hodgkins, IN, United States 03/23/2012 10:58 P.M. Departure Scan 03/23/2012 8:31 P.M. Arrival Scan Louisville, KY, United States 03/23/2012 4:58 P.M. Departure Scan 03/23/2012 11:21 A.M. Arrival Scan Jamaica, NY, United States 03/23/2012 9:21 A.M. Departure Scan 03/23/2012 4:14 A.M. Arrival Scan Secaucus, NJ, United States 03/23/2012 2:05 A.M. Departure Scan Secaucus, NJ, United States 03/22/2012 9:52 P.M. Origin Scan United States 03/22/2012 8:34 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS 
 

Now, it has finally been air lifted to Portland, Or. Then two days of bumpy truck rides to Spokane?


Portland, OR, United States 03/24/2012 11:23 P.M. Arrival Scan


----------



## VirtualRain (Mar 25, 2012)

*Stock or shipping ETA at Adorama for 5D3 Kits?*

Can anyone who's talked to Adorama in the last couple of days comment on the ETA for shipping out 5D3 kits?


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 25, 2012)

A lot of comments and queries here; too many to respond to individually…….

Firstly, thanks so much to all for your kind feedback regarding the speed at which Adam and his team at the Adorama Distribution Center got the MK III bodies out last week.

I would also like to take this opportunity to apologize for any confusion regarding the numbers of bodies and / or kits which were / are still available. My assumption is that this was related to the speed at which they were flying out of our inventory - by 'phone, Internet and our affiliates such as Buy.com and Amazon.

If anyone still has unanswered concerns or queries regarding their orders, please email me directly: [email protected] with your order number, and I will do my best to assist everyone today with relevant updates etc.

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 25, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> Unfortunately I just received the following e-mail after I had canceled my order at B&H because a customer service rep at Adorama told me my kit will ship at latest tomorrow:
> 
> We received report that our warehouse encountered an error in regards to the numbers of item that we received from Canon. Apparently, the order was not able to get any allocation and may not be able to ship until we receive another shipment from the manufacturer.
> 
> ...



We have LOADS of MK III kits in stock!

If you email me directly I will do my best to help sort this out for you: [email protected]

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador


----------



## prayharder (Mar 25, 2012)

Helen Oster said:


> A lot of comments and queries here; too many to respond to individually…….
> 
> Firstly, thanks so much to all for your kind feedback regarding the speed at which Adam and his team at the Adorama Distribution Center got the MK III bodies out last week.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for helping us out!

I just sent you an email.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Stock or shipping ETA at Adorama for 5D3 Kits?*

Helen Oster just posted that Adorama has a ton of kits in stock. its in the big Adorama thread.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 27, 2012)

Ordered the bundle kit from Adorama on March 20th shipping via UPS Ground. Received my new tool/toy today! Super excited. Now if only Canon would quickly address the DPP issue. 5D3 at last! ;D


----------



## dabocx (Mar 28, 2012)

Got tired of the ridiculous wait for the 5d mark 3 body only. Apparently the wait list is insane. Switched my order to the kit version and it got shipped today. Already found a buyer for the lens as well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

I ordered mine by UPS 3 Day, and for the first time, they delivered a day early. The camera bounced its way from truck to truck accross half the country, and then they put it on a plane and bang, it was here.


----------

